# how many times a day do you kiss your cat? :)



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I have to say I kiss Sammy's cheek at least 50 times a day. I pick him up constantly, he loves to be held near my shoulder, and I must kiss him at least 10x each.

Do you think he has become a Momma's boy, he he


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

I never kiss my cats. No cat I've ever had has been fond of having my big ol' face shoved at them, so I don't bother. The kittens' dad is affectionate when held, and he headbutts my face, so I do kiss him when the opportunity presents itself, since he's initiating. The girls, though, don't like to be held. Polly and Muffin freak out, and Mimi is far too independent to enjoy it. The old boy was similar to Mimi - quite arrogant, and only doing things on his own terms. He hated being picked up, and if you didn't put him down when he said so with his subtle flicks of the ears - which I'd been painstakingly trained to obey :lol: - he'd bite.

So, no. No kitty kissing here. I never got into the idea, honestly.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Never counted. They get kissed on top of the head once in a while. But I've noticed they're not particularly fond of it. As aphrodeia said, I don't think a cat is comfortable with having a huge human face up close and personal. I've noticed they usually turn away when I shove my face up close to theirs.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I would say at least 50 between my guys too.

Scully is very kissy as is Bumper... the other two less so, but they get a kiss or two anyway!

Scully probably gives us more kisses than we want - its not always fn having a cat shove his face in yours either!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

How about all day long :lol: 

Scully and Beeper aren't really too fond of kisses, but the girls can't get enough of them. Stephanie and Miko get kissed by everyone in the family many, many times throughout the day.


----------



## Amber in TX (Jul 11, 2005)

Every chance I get! And each time my female kitty Belle kisses me back, she's done this since she was a kitten! Also if I say, "Belle give me kisses" she'll give me kisses! Is she a cutie or what??? She loves to give kisses like a doggy does! She also plays fetch like a doggy too! Love to give kisses and hugs to my babies!! XOXO


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Practically every time they get picked up and cuddled... at least a dozen times a day! My favourite kissing spot is on the back of the neck where they smell all good and kitteny. I tried licking the bridge of their nose once,  because I thought it would get my affection across on a more catlike level, but they didn't seem too impressed. :lol: 

Ariel likes being kissed - she'll headbutt my face and lick my eyelids (and anything else within reach). If she's lying on her back, she'll let my put my ear on her chest to listen to her purr. 

Jasmine likes kisses and cuddles too - but she doesn't like to be picked up - she has to be in control. If I'm sitting on the bed, she'll come over and literally demand kisses and pets. If I put my face close to hers, she'll rub her nose on my cheek.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Let's see...

When I wake up and scratch his belly, he gets a kiss. When I feed him, change his water, play with him, snuggle, while I'm eating breakfast (he usually has his head in the way anyway, might as well kiss it)...Man, I could be here ALL day talking about it! :lol: 

Basically, if he lets me pick him up, he gets kissies. Brandon has even started kissing him too.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

Lots of kisses here  They like getting the top of their head kissed. It's a daily routine whenever anyone leaves the house the cats get a kiss. And loads during the day


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oliver LOVES to be kissed. Especially when I pick him up and throw him over my shoulder. He LOVES his little cheeks to be kissed. He likes to be kissed on the lips too!!! 8O


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Heather102180 said:


> Oliver LOVES to be kissed. Especially when I pick him up and throw him over my shoulder. He LOVES his little cheeks to be kissed. He likes to be kissed on the lips too!!! 8O


All Scotty needs is to add a few pounds, to sit like a human and he'd be a perfect clone of Oliver!!! 8O Scotty pushes his mouth against mine sometimes when I ask for a kiss. It's soooo cute.


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Chloe is the only one that will tolerate it here. The others do not like it.


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

Psycho wont tolerate a kiss. I'd probably be lipless if i tried.

Baily loves to be kissed and head butts my face for a kiss on the head. I'd say at least 10 times a day


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

All the time.. I couldn't even begin to count. They both love it.. and usually kiss back.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a cute thread!
I thought I was the only one to kiss my kitties' cheeks! I love it!
The first time I kissed Cheerio she bit my lip 8O , but now she knows it means I am loving her; she is way passed her feral stage. Tippy sort of shies away but still enjoys it. And Frosty he is such a lover boy - he will even give me kisses back when I say "give mommy a kiss" :love2


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

Since day one of bringing my lil' guy home, I have given him kisses-- right on his lips... he has grown to love his kisses-- and will beg for kisses... he holds my face with both his paws and purrs... I think I inadvertently taught him that kisses means you are rewarded after with special scratching session/attention.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh, please! Non stop kisses here! They love it and I usually get head-butted or cleaned in return.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I kiss Velvet all the time, at least 3-4 sessions of kisses a day. My husband kisses her a couple times a day.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

When I let Baby outside I say to her "Baby give me kitten kisses" and she does it w/ her nose and also does this when I let her out of the bathroom sometimes when I finish brushing her teeth. Sometimes I put her on my lap while I'm at the computer and start holding her like a baby and give her chin scratches, she gets tired and I have to kiss her because I love her so much then and give her hugs too :lol: .


----------



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

Almost every time I get my hands on him he gets kisses. (Whether he wants them or not!)


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

OMG!, what a great turn out of replies!! Thanks everyone... it sounds like you have lover cats like me.

Sampson is such a lover. He likes to rub noses, then he'll brush his cheek across my face, and I can't help but grab it and kiss is 100x!!

I love him 

Thanks for sharing in the love of your cat


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

I kiss my babies a lot.

Can a person get tennis elbow from petting the cats?

My right elbow has been bothering me. It hurts a little to pet my babies.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Kissing cats*

Partner kisses Jimmy more than he kisses ME :roll: 
I don't think Jimmy likes it much, though - he usually starts squirming :twisted: 

seashell


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

OK... I just came back from dropping my kitten off at the vet for neuturing....

And I thought I should post that my VET found it absolutely ADORABLE how Gary wanted kissses from me-- I was craddling him like a baby.. and reached up and grabbed my face with my paws, pulling my face to his.. we gave each other kisses. She said she has never seen cats act like that before and that he is obviously well loved!!!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

lol... Ariel does that _sometimes_... but I have to say, Gary seems a lot sweeter about it! Ariel has picked up this habit in the past few months... she'll come sit in my lap, and if I stop petting her or if she feels she's not getting enough attention, she'll reach up and paw at my cheek. If I don't give in to her demands, she'll add a little more incentive by way of claws. :lol: Never enough to hurt, but she's turning into a spoiled brat!


----------



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

When my cat Slinky was still alive, I kissed her every chance I could, and that was pretty often since she would tilt her head up for me to kiss her! She would even lick my face, like she was kissing me back (how I miss that). My other cat China, on the other hand, does not like to be kissed. I try to sneak one in at least a few times a day, but I feel bad because she really doesn't like it. But she smells soooo good.......  

Chris


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I kiss my cats (and pup) far too much. :lol: I'd say that Halifax gets the most kisses - and he is always following me around and enjoys being held the most... plus he is just my sweetest little muffin ever. :luv Kiley of course, gets the 2nd (most?) amount of kisses - because he isn't into kisses as much - but endures them as long as I pet him. Tigger gets the third amount only because he sleeps too much and Momo the fourth because I can't pick her up and kiss her while I'm walking around the house. :lol:


----------



## RockysMom (Jun 27, 2005)

My baby loves kisses on top of her head. Too many each day to count. She actually comes up to me and turns her head to get a kiss. She is 14 and has been doing this for as long as I can remember. She loves hugs too. My husband and I laugh about how much we talk to Rocky. We love her SO much.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

JackieT said:


> And I thought I should post that my VET found it absolutely ADORABLE how Gary wanted kissses from me-- I was craddling him like a baby.. and reached up and grabbed my face with my paws, pulling my face to his.. we gave each other kisses


Mine are like that - my vet said they are all spolit brats and should spend a weekend with him to see how real cats should behave and be treated  He just shakes his head when I give them all kisses. Last time Bumper was in for a check up and annual shots, he asked us to wait in the waiting room because Bumper gets really stressed outside the house... 20 seconds later, he came back to get me the poor thing was hiding and shaking and his fur was flying everywhere... he just isn't happy unless I hold him! :roll:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Awww, this IS a cute thread!

Too many to count, kisses all the time. When I lean in close, and say "kissie-kissie?" the kitties will reach up for a kiss. And I kiss them (almost) everywhere.


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

I kiss Sash many, many times a day! Too many to count and he loves it!  I hug him and kiss him and he just closes his eyes, like he's very contented. He's just like a big teddy bear! :luv


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Whenever I can sneak one in! They don't like it all too much!! :lol:


----------



## joharriforce4 (Jun 28, 2005)

too many times to count... sometimes I even get a kiss back 8O


----------

